# Mower safety



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

while researching for a lively discussion we're having in the Cub forum about mow in reverse switches, I came across this scary statistic.......

"A recent CPSC survey showed that 54 percent of households with children under 10 years of age allow youngsters to ride on the tractor or riding mower. This extremely unsafe practice continues despite labels and warnings to the contrary provided by outdoor power equipment manufacturers."

More about it 
here. 

Its that time of year when kids ( and adults) show up in emergency rooms or worse morgues. Don't be a statistic........be safe and have a Happy Fourth !:usaflag:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Neil...

Sometimes we think it always happens to the other guy.
Good post to keep us honest.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I do not know but maybe I am extreme in the safety end but I also will not allow the dogs or grandkids out of the house when I mow. When I was kid 35 years ago I used to mow lawns in the summer and shovel, snowblow in the winter for a little extra cash and my father was strict about the safety aspect and anytime I was a someone elses home doing a job he would tell the parents we would do the mowing but any child or pet must be kept inside. I really did not know the whole story until years later and I saw a big nasty scar on his foot and finally asked about it. 
Seems when he was a kid he got hit by grandpas lawn mower and it dang near cut his foot off. Seems he had about 350 sticthes across the foot and toes. He was lucky and did not lose the foot but the damage was done. 
My father was a hard about eye and hearing protection. He is one of the only farmers I know that still has good hearing and he is 73 years young.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Safe use of riders and tractrors just calls for common sense , not paranoia . 
Your Dad was using common sense from first hand experience.....one he was lucky enough to survive.


----------

